
DigitalOcean launches SSD Based Block Storage - priteshjain
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/13/digitalocean-launches-block-storage-and-lets-you-store-terabytes-of-data/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12085868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12085868).

------
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12085868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12085868)

